# Diana's Zoo 2008



## YukonDaisy (Jan 6, 2008)

[align=center]*Diana's Zoo*[/align]
[align=center]*Featuring:*[/align]
[align=center]





*Ookpik, my chinchilla Mini Lop. I purchased Ookpik from the pet store here in December of 06, she was about 8 months old and had been returned because she grew too big. She is my first bunny and has taught me a lot, like how important treats are. She has quite the attitude and is often referred to as a curmudgeon.*[/align]
[align=center]*and*[/align]
[align=center]




*Newt, my harlequin Mini Lop. I adopted Newt from SARS BC in September of 07, he was about 7 months old. He is supposed to be Ookpik's partner but they have not bonded as yet. Newt is a sweet, gentle little bunny and gets along with anybody.*[/align]
[align=center]*Original blog:
Diana's Zoo*[/align]


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 6, 2008)

[align=center]*Now to introduce the rest of the zoo:*[/align]
[align=center]*




Daisy May, my almost 14 year old Australian Cattle Dog. My aunt gave her to me when she was 5 months old and I was 12. She's been by my side ever since and means the world to me. She's had some injuries, getting a little thin and doesn't see or hear as well, but doesn't let that get her down!*[/align]
[align=center]*




Yannik, my almost two year old ACD mix. I saw an ad in the paper, drove two hours to have a look, and brought home this goofy little dog. Yannik is a great little dog, he talks, he cuddles, he listens. Sometimes I just look at him and think how great he is.*[/align]
[align=center]*




Misdemeanor (Missy), my approx. 5 year old cat. She came to live with us one winter during a cold snap, I'm talking 40 below. I didn't want to run out to thecan, so I left a bag of garbage outside my door, soon I heard something tearing the bag. I went to look and it was a little cat, so I put food out for her and it didn't take too long and she moved right in.*[/align]
[align=center]*




Kagome, my almost 3 year old cat. She is Missy's daughter and a strange one. She doesn't like to be held or noticed, for that matter. She is quite vocal, though, and I hear about it if she wants something!*[/align]
[align=center]*




Rocky, my hedgehog. I got Rocky from my coworker who got her from an ad in the paper. Both decided they didn't have enough time for her. In fact, I was told she was a boy when I got her!She's a little grump and likes to be left to her own devices.*[/align]
[align=center]*




Irmas is my new double rex hooded rattie girl. We haven't know each other long, but she likes to poop on me and is very squiggly and curious.*[/align]
[align=center]*




Totoro is my sable banded Syrian Hamster. She's about a year old and is very sweet. She lives in the ZooZone "rabbit cage" I originally bought for Ookpik. Her favourite thing is running around in her ball, eventhough Yannik will sometimes push her around, brat!*[/align]
[align=center]*



*[/align]
[align=center]*





My Goldfish, who live in a 29 gallon tall tank, which I hope to upgrade soon. Dorie is a fantail, and I've had him for about three years. Dot is an Oranda, I've had him for about two years. Jacob was a Black Moor, but has turned orange, so now he's a Telescope. Finally, I have Sammi, the newest addition, s/he is a Black Moor that I hope remains black.*[/align]
[align=center]*




Scoot & Scat, my Chinese Algae Eaters. They live with my goldfish for now. They are quite entertaining and activeto watch. Unfortunatly, as they age they become more aggressive and will eventually need their own tank.*[/align]
[align=center]*




Last but not least, Komage, my betta. He lives in a 5 gallon tank by himself. He's a nice little fellow, but a bit cheeky as he will flare at me once in a while when I'm talking to him.*[/align]
[align=center]*Hope you enjoy our pictures and stories throughout the year!*[/align]
[align=center]*~Diana*[/align]


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 7, 2008)

Ookpik is Muffy's younger twin =P !!!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 7, 2008)

*Yeah, I noticed that about our girls! Now I know what Ookpik will look like in ten years, lol.*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 7, 2008)

Yay Ookpik!

Am I the only person who calls her a curmudgeon or are there others?


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 7, 2008)

*LOL, I think it's just you and I that call her that.*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 7, 2008)

Very odd that you posted this! I was wondering about you (I hadn't seen you much) just the day before!!! Also, you made a very nice blog! It's set up where it's reader friendly! :goodjob

Your cattle dog is precious! (as are all of your pets!)My bro inlaw has one just like her! just younger. Smart dogs!

Newt is gorgeous! and has the sweetest little face! :hearts:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Thanks Bo B! I'm surprised you missed me, I'm not a big poster in the general forum. 
Yeah, cow dogs are the best! I don't think I'll ever have any other kind of dog.
I agree, Newt is just too cute. He even lets me pick him up and will snuggle into my neck. *melts**


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 11, 2008)

What a wonderful family you have Diana I really love *Newt !!!*


----------



## BCbunnybabes (Jan 11, 2008)

They are all so sweet.:bunny18


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 27, 2008)

*Thanks Mike and BunnyBabes!*

*Well, I went on a trip Prince Rupert, to visit my sister, brother, brother in law, nieces and new baby niece. I was gone for ten days. The bf did a good job taking care of everyone, though he complained that he felt like a farmer. lol
Everyone is doing well. Except Rocky, I think she has mites. So off to the vet with her! I trimmed the dogs nails today, Yannik's such a big sissy about it and he scratched my arm up, brat.
It's been been pretty cold here the past couple days, like -36C/-32F plus wind chill. Needless to say, we've been holed up this weekend. The sad thing is, winter's are rather mild compared to even ten years ago, we've gone soft!
I think that's all I have to say, I really have to get cages/tanks done today.*

*Here's a Newt fix:*





*Investigating a bed I put into his pen while I tried to clean his mats. (The mats that Ookpik pee'd all over.)*





*Birds' eye view.*





*Hey! Quit spying on me!*





*Ah, my mat.*





*Can't catch me!*





**scrub* *scrub**

*~Diana*


----------



## trailsend (Feb 13, 2008)

Your buns are adorable - and your other critters too. Love the smile on Daisy May, and Rocky is really cute


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 16, 2008)

Irma called, and said she wanted to come live in the bachelor pad once the two young boys are neutered .


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 17, 2008)

Newt is so adorable. :inlove:
Well, all your animals are.

But expecially Newty.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Thank you, trailsend, we appreciate the compliments!*

*Amy, I think the conversation was that Spartan wanted to move in with her. He was admiring her kinky whiskers. *

*Thanks Montana, I let Newt know you thought so highly of him. He's very bashful about such things.*

*Now, since I know you've stopped by for pictures, here are some funny dog pics taken with macro.*

*




Puppykins*

*



\
Yannik, who is never still.*

*My girl, Daisy, has been having problems with her teeth, as in them getting abscessed. She needs two or three pulled (can't remember how many.) They would've been taken out a few years ago when she had a tumor removed, but was having trouble breathing so they had to take her out of anesthetic.
So I spoke to one of my vets and she's now on "antibiotic therapy"which means she's on antibiotics for one week a month. It won't cure it, but will help to manage the infection. I still feel bad for her and her swollen mouth. Nothing seems to bother her, though, her mission in life is still to eat anything edible she can find and she's never listless. But we're going to get blood work done on her to find the safest anesthetic and try to get the teeth removed, I hope we can.*

*Other news, my Oranda, Dot,(goldfish) has been suffering from swim bladder problems and is upside down. My evil Chinese Algae Eater decided to take advantage of the situation and munch on some delicious slime coat. He really did a number on Dot, he's missing a lot of scales and his tail is really torn up. I removed the evil-doer and treated the tank with salt, and have seen some improvement already. I'm also switching my fish to homemade gel food, because almost all commercial pet foods aren't fit for the pets they're made for. Fish food is no exception. Hopefully the gel food will be all that it takes to right Dot, and it's not something more serious like a deformed swim bladder or a tumor inside him.
Here are some pics:*

*




Injured Dot the day he was hurt.*

*




and again.*

*




Here he is today, a week after. You can see that his tail is already regenerating.*

*




A shot of Dorie and Jacob.*

*




Sammi*

*




Here's the 15 gal tank I set up for the CAE. I only have one left now, I don't know what happened to my other one. There was no body in the tank. RIP Scat.*

*Now, some pictures of my betta, Komage.*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*He's so handsome now, here's a refresher of what he looked like when I first got him:



*

*I do have some new Ookpik pics too, but they're not uploaded yet and I have to finish Totoro's cage and get myself to bed! So expect more soon!*

*~Diana*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 25, 2008)

I never realized how beautiful Newt is! What gorgeous coloring! Such a cutie rabbit too! Bo and Tony are big snugglers. Bo will lay on me and let me snuggle him like that for hours if I pet him. 


I love all your pets! How do you have the time to take care of all of them?! I found fishtanks to be very time consuming - of course mine were always crappy.


Your hedgie - I've heard they can be like that. Kind of independant and grumpy LOL! 

Also...... OF COURSE I MISSED YOU! I enjoy your posts and even when I'm not saying so, you and a few others that "go missing" are thought of


----------



## YukonDaisy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thanks Bo B! It's nice to knowyou think of us.
Time? What's that? Taking care of these critters takes pretty much all my time and I'm always behind! (Because I'm on here all the time, maybe?) Good thing I love them.*

*Ah,Newt. He is a sweety. I just trimmed his nails for the first time all by myself!!!! Well, I only did his front paws, but I'm so proud of us anyway. I even tranced him and got one paw done. I used to take the rabbits down to the feed store and let them do it cause I'm a chicken, but I haven't brought them down for a while and they were getting too long. Now if I can get Ookpik's nails trimmed, that would be something!
I'll post how Ookpik's goes, well if I survive, that is.*

*I think I posted before that I thought Rocky had mites. Well, I brought her to the vet and the skin scraping showed nothing. But that's not uncommon with mites, so we got a prescription of Revolution and she seems to be better now. I'm supposed to dab it on her every two weeks and we've done 2 out of 4 treatments so far.*

*I got a new job that pays more, I start in two weeks. I've also started squirreling away money in another bank account.So hopefully any more vet expenses don't hit me so hard. Rockys' visit was almost $200.:shock:
Why did I have to turn out an animal lover? Why not plants or rocks or something!*

:biggrin2:

*What else do I have to jabber about? I think that might be it. So here are some pictures.*










*Hello?*





*Totoro?*





*Do you have anything good to eat in there?*





*I'm not a bad rabbit!*





**nom nom nom**





*What?*





*Never seen a rabbit eat hay before?*





*Awwww! Now if only she were this docile without the NIC between them!*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 27, 2008)

CUTE CUTE CUTE! as always! Congrats on your new job!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2008)

I love little Newt!!!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 28, 2008)

I love ALL your pets...even the fish :biggrin2:!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Feb 28, 2008)

*Thanks Katie, Pennie and Amy!!
I'll get some new Newt pics for you guys soon, I tried tonight, but they didn't turn out very well.*

*I also made the gel food for the fish tonight. Blech! It waskinda gross. The cats were going nuts for the salmon, though. I did give them the extra.
It's in the fridge setting right now, I hope it turns out good!*

*Anyways, off to bed for me. I totally haven't been sleeping enough and it's really starting to catch up to me. Tomorrow I have to clean Irma's cage, so I'll probably take some pics of her.*

*G'night.*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 28, 2008)

Diana, I feel all happy looking at your pets! Do you live by yourself with them? You must have such a happy home with all of them. I love Ookpik's grumpy look and you can just tell that Newt is a sweetie pie. How adorable! Daisy looks so very cheerful and Rocky is so endearing with her long pokies and then scrawny little legs and wrinkly face. Is Totoro a cuddler? She looks so soft and silky! I love hammies and always have at least one. I'm sorry to hear your fishy is sick. I really like fish, but have NEVER had luck with anything other than bettas. I always fall in love with my fishies and do everything to keep them healthy, but something always goes wrong and they get sick and die after a few months  It's so distressing.

I think I'm going to introduce all my non-bunny pets in my blog! Aside from the bunners, I have 2 cockatiels, 3 ratties and a hamster.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Feb 28, 2008)

*Aw, thanks Shiloh! Yeah, I live by myself with them. I do have a bf of two years, though.
No, Totoro's not very cuddly. It's my own fault for not spending enough time with her, though. She's tame and I can pick her up, but she's not like "Yay! It's you!"
Yeah, I fed the fish the gel food this morning. It came out a good consistency, but they weren't crazy over it. Maybe they just didn't know what it was at first, I didn't watch them eat because I'm always running late in the morning. I'll do some observing tonight when I feed them.
It seems a lot of people have a hard time with aquariums, which is too bad. I love my fish tanks and find them easy to maintain, fish are so relaxing to watch, too. 
I agree you should start blogging about your other pets, I'd like to see and hear about them!*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh my, just seeing your new 08 blog now. Love all the animals, especially the buns and the fish. Pretty fish.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 2, 2008)

*Thanks AngelnSnuffy!!*

*I found a female rattie to be Irma's friend! She's hooded and 7 weeks old, no name yet. 
I found her and her family at the fish store. Who woulda thunk to look there! It was the first time I've been to that store because it's on the other side of town. But I couldn't find certain test kits for my fish tanks. So she had my test kit and a rat for me. 

Pics:*

*




*











*Isn't she cute? She's living in a hamster cage for now. I can't wait until they meet!
While I was taking those pictures, I heard a scuffling behind me, turned around and saw this:*






*Little Miss Grump acknowledging me?? No, her water dish was empty. Funny none the less!*

*Now some bunnies:*





*Look at Ookpik, har har.*















*Treats?*





*All set to go get our nails trimmed at the Feed Store.*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2008)

I love your rat! I miss having one so much! 

All of your pets are so adorable! 

Newt doesn't want to live there tho, he wants to live here! I need a lop bunny!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 3, 2008)

*Thanks Pennie! I'll sell Newt to you for, oh say.... 3.5 million dollars. Deal?*

*New Rat has a name! Her name is Koemi, it means "little laugh." Cute, eh?*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2008)

Man! now I really need to win the lottery! LOL! 

He's just got that cute little innocent look ya know? 

Cute name for the little ratty!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 17, 2008)

*Hi everyone,*

*It's been cold here again. Ok, not really, but it went back down to -20C/-3F. It's so not fair warming up to above zero and then turning into winter again! Plus it's been snowing all day! At the moment it's -6C/20F so the crazy weather continues to be crazy.*

*I brought home some fruits and veggies from a meeting I went to yesterday. I just found them in the fridge and thought "I'm never going to eat these." So I gave them to the bunnies. They're quite pleased, though I think Ookpik was insulted by the orange slice. Note to self... don't serve the rabbits with styrofoam containers anymore. Brats!*

*The new jobs going good so far. I got paid from my old job and my new job on friday! Talk about impulse control! I'm so bad when it comes to money, I just spend, spend, spend! I did pay the most important bill, though... phone/internet!*

*I think Irma has a URI, so I'll be phoning the vet tomorrow *sigh**

*I think that's all I have to report. Here are some pics:*





*Daisy finishing up a yawn, lol
*




*Cutie Yannik...
*




*has an itch.

Can I please have a nice picture of the two of you?*





*First we'll both look this way...*





*Now I'll yawn while Daisy looks the other way...
*




*Are you looking, Daisy?*





*Missy giving me a kiss.
*




*Missy and I again.*





*Macro Missy*





*the make-shift rat cage. I thought it was a great idea to use my old bird cage for them, but it really sucks. They're getting a new Martin's cage soon, probaby an R680.*





*Koemi

On a sad note, Dot didn't make it. He was doing so good, too, I thought he would get better. I'll misshis chubby little cheeks. RIP my sweet boy.
Here are pics of the remaining fish:*





*Dorie*





*Jacob
*




*Dorie again.
*




*Jacob again.
*




*Sammi, who I think is going to turn orange, too.* :grumpy:




















*Komage.

TTFN!!
*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 28, 2008)

RIP Dot! Poor fishy. On a happier note, Koemi is adorable! What a sweet little girl. Baby rats are the cutest. I think their little temp house is cute and they'll be fine for a little while until their new cage arrives! So try no tto feel too bad  The picture of Rocky made me laugh, she does look quite grumpy... did she get treated for her mites? Tallulah and Rory are being treated for mites right now too, thank goodness for Revolution and it's one application that lasts a month! Oh and your bunnies and puppies and kitties are so cute, especially Newtie :inlove: I want to give him a hug!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Thanks Shiloh. Yeah, the bird cage is fine, space wise, it's big enough tohold 3 rats. But it's a pain in the butt to clean and get my arm in with it's tiny dumb doors. I *did* order and pay for a Martin's R-695 only to have them emailto say they'll have to ship it Fed Ex and the shipping is now $181.00, would I like to pay the additional 120-something dollars? Needless to say, I declined. So they're refunding my money and I'll have to look at another option. I'm trying to get someone in Edmonton to buy me a Super Pet MFH for Exotics cage, I really hope that works out. 
AND Irma has pneumonia, for pete's sake!!! I'll have to phone the vet again because the baytril helped for a bit, but she's still sick. I just read an article about rats with pneumonia and it said you really need two antibiotics to cure it and my vet only gave me baytril. Freaking money grubbing time wasters!!! Oh, and she freaking asked me what Suebee's was! I'm so sick of these vets up here.

Ahem.... back to our regularly scheduled blog....
Yep, Rocky got treated for mites and I switched her back to aspen bedding. The fleece was just to hard for me to keep up with since I don't have a washer and dryer.*

*Now for pics:*

*Macro bunnies:*

*Newt:*










*Ookpik:* :inlove:










*Ratties:*

*Irma:
*















*Koemi:
*






























*My Kitty-Kitties:*

*Kagome & Missy:*





*Ali! Are you paying attention??*

*Hedgehog (I ran short of shavings and couldn't cover her whole floor lol):*

*Rocky:
*




















*Gah! It's midnight, that's all the commentary you get.*

*TTFN!*

*~Diana*


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 6, 2008)

I have the new SP MFH for Exotics cage for my four big boys and I love it. My only complaint now that I have had the cage for a little while...you need to wipe down the plastic shelves a lot...and after awhile...they start to stink like pee...even with cleaning with vinegar. I can never seem to find the *perfect* rat cage.

Oh, and an R-695 would have cost me $160, so I declined as well because the SP Exotics was only $100 and just about the same size, I think....just those darn plastic shelves...argggg.


p.s...I love your ratties and bunnos :biggrin2:.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 6, 2008)

*Thanks Amy. That stinks about the shelves, I just bought the cage from chinchilladepot.com/rabbitstop.com. It came to $141 with the shipping, pretty good. So the rat girls should have a new cage in about a month and a half. Hopefully a whole new cage will help them to be friends. Koemi has been pretty aggressive towards Irma, she has some scratches on her back now.:grumpy:
Oh and Amy, I'll be pm'ing you about the hammocks you make!*


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 6, 2008)

That is quite a zoo you have there. How did you end up with such a variety?


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 6, 2008)

*Probably the same way you ended up with all your bunnies, I just can't say no. LOL :biggrin2:
It used to be that all my animals were given to me by people who "didn't have enough time", these ones are all my own doing, though. Execpt for Rocky, I got her from a coworker,otherwise I don't think I'd ever have gotten a hedgehog.
Lately I've been thinking I have too many, though. When this "batch" is gone, I don't think I'll have thecaged animals again. I can't help but feel they don't get enough time, but I'll definitely always have dogs, cats, rabbits and goldfish.
Then again, I always say stuff like that, but I never mean it, I love Totoro, Rocky (even if she doesn't love me) and the rat girls. And each of them gives something different, their own brand of love, I guess.*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 9, 2008)

*Today's entry is starring my Puppykins, Daisy. I gave her a bath today and realized, I don't have any bath pics of her. She's going to be 14 years old next Friday and I have no pictures of her in the tub!:shock:
She's been having poopy butt for a while now, so I had to clean her up. Plus, she's got some kind of sore near her anus, I think it's from licking at it so much. So her and Irma are going to the vet on Saturday. This is the other vet clinic we're going to, they'd better impress or I'm packing up and moving down south. 
(Not really, but I can make the threat.)*

*K, here's the pics:*





*She even smiles in the tub!*










*She's really good about not jumping out, but you can never be too careful!*





*Aw, what a cute girl!*





*EWww! I'm wet!*










*Glad that's over!*










*Where was Yannik during all this bathing and drying?*





*Here she is right this moment, all clean and relaxed.*

*I LOVE YOU, PUPS!!!* :hug:
*(I had to shout, she doesn't hear too well anymore, lol)*

*~Diana!*


----------



## trailsend (Apr 12, 2008)

I love Daisy! She is so beautiful!  Great pictures - man, she is cute.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 12, 2008)

Daisy looks like she's smiling, how cute! :inlove:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 12, 2008)

*Thanks trailsend and Montana!*

*Vet appointments went well. Daisy's sore is an abcessed anal gland so she's on an antibiotic/steriod. She also got her glands cleaned out, ewhttp://www. So I'll have to make a correction the the previously reported poopy-butt, it was gunk from her anal gland, NOT poop.*

*This vet isn't convinced Irma has pneumonia and neither am I. So she's on more baytril, but also doxycycline. So hopefully this gets rid of her illness. Oh, and Irma is now a client at the walmart pharmacy here, the vet didn't have the doxy, so I had to go buy it there. lol*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Yay he cage arrived!! So far I only have Irma living in it cause Koemi is cage aggressive. So I want the cage to smell and belong to Irma first.*

*Pictures!*

Yay]*


Yay**! I did it!*

*




See how I thoughtfully left room for another name?*

*




Ok, all set with Irma's water bottle and igloo.*

*




"Ahhhhh! Let me go!"
"Just be still and smile, you freak!"*

*




"What is this place?"*

*




"Who's there?"*

*




"I'd better hide"*

*




It's Kagome!*

*




"Gah! Why'd you put me up here??"*

*




"I'm not going up there, it doesn't look safe"*

*




"I know this box, it's good for hiding in."*

*




"Shavings don't belong in this spot!" *shuffle* *shuffle*
*


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 15, 2008)

[align=center]*RIP Totoro.
I'm so sorry you're gone Little Ham, you were such a sweet natured little girl, I'll miss you!*[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## MsBinky (May 16, 2008)

Hey you,

I'm so sorry about your hammie. I love all your pets! :rose:


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 16, 2008)

*Thanks Sophie! *


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 19, 2008)

*Hello everyone, hope you other Canadians are having a good long weekend! It's all rainy and bleh here. But at least it's rain and not snow!*

*Newt is blowing his coat right now and I don't know how he's not bald! The bunny room is covered in Toot fur. So I Furminatored him today. He's also conquered his fear of walking on lino, much to my chagrin. It was very convenient when he was scared because I could let him out without erecting any barriers, he'd just stay in the bunny room. At the moment he's in the spare bedroom, I hope he doesn't pee on the carpet.*

*Everyone else is doing well. I'm trying to get my house clean, I think I must be mental the way I just let it go. Hopefully I can get it decent looking again!*

*On to pics!*

*




Hello Ookpik!*

*




Pre-Furminating*

*




During Furminating*

*




'Allo*

*




*sniff* *sniff**

*




I dislike you right now*

*




*insert expression of surprise here**

*



*

*




My couch... belongs to the animals.*

*




**Puppykins!*

*TTFN!*

*~Diana
*


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 26, 2008)

*Introducing....

Sesshomaru, my new Betta! I got himthe othernight, kinda spur of the moment. For now he's in the little container I had Kamajii** in at first. Not great pics, but they'll do for now. He already looks much better than he did when I first got him.






















**Kamajii is "Komage" I'd just been spelling his name wrong all this time!*



*




Irma's coming to get you...





I would like to go back to my cage. It's over there *points*





Boo!

And here's a video, mostly of Irma washing, I had contaminated her with human filth!
*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-HBCCsKbuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-HBCCsKbuY[/ame]

*I took Daisy to the vet again on Saturday because of this lump on her head that was grossing me out. It's not a serious lump, it's just a tumor from a gland that makes oil. The vet said it'll eventually pop and I'd have to squeeze it out and clean it. *gag*
He also said she has a heart murmur now.  It's not serious yet, but he said we should get her blood work done to see if it's affecting her organs. Because it might cause fluid in her lungs and she'd need a diuretic for that, but we'd have to make sure her kidney's were functioning properly first. Plus she might start passing out from not enough blood going to her brain.
I mentioned that she was dragging her left hind leg on walks and he said she probablyhas arthritis in her spine and it's causing some paralysis and watch that her skin doesn't get raw on top of her foot or she'll have to wear a boot. He saidthat Daisy should loose about 5 lbs and that she should be on senior food and glucosamine for her arthritis. I feel like such a dork because, well, duh! She's 14 years old and arthritic. I think I must have been in denial about Daisy's aging, but I find life without her an extremely hard concept to grasp.
But now I'm going to do everything I can to make her as comfortable and well looked after as possible. It's the least I can do after all she's done for me. After the vet we went straight to the feed store and bought her new food and glucosamine tablets. And then I came home and got online to buy her elevated dishes and a heatedorthopedic bed. Her bloodword and orthopedic bed will have to wait until next payday, though. Both are rather pricey. Hopefully he health will be manageable for a while yet!*

*~Diana
*


----------



## Spring (May 26, 2008)

Congrats on your new betta!

Really enjoyed the rattie video, aww! So sweet! 

Aww, so sorry to hear about Daisy . I'm glad it's not serious though.Always tough when animals get older. Give the little old lady a nose rub from me .


----------



## trailsend (May 26, 2008)

Where to start! Hmm... I LOVE YOUR PICTURES! All of em - every single one. Great new rattie cage! Congrats on the new Beta! and I'm sorry about your little guy 

Daisy is just so adorable. I know aging is difficult... is she on any medication? Senior food will help. I have had a lot of my "oldies" hang in to be 16 and older... so there can still be time She's lovely. Ohh, I'll go watch the video too!


----------



## trailsend (May 26, 2008)

Twice I've tried to reply and both times I've lost it! We are having a major thunderstorm, so I'll try again one more time! AHH! 

O.K. where to start... I LOVE YOUR PICTURES! All of em every single one. I've really enjoyed catching up onyour blog tonight. I'm sorry about your little guy The new rattie cage is great! 

I'm sorry about Daisy -it is always hard when they age. But I've had some of my "oldies" amaze me and keep going to 16 and plus and they weren't small breeds either, so there is still hope and most likely time. The senior food will hopefully help. Is she on any meds for her heart now? 

:hug:

I'll go watch the video too!!


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 27, 2008)

*Thanks Spring and trailsend!*

*Daisy go the nose rub and no she isn't on any medication yet. Hopefully she won't need any for a while!*


----------



## Jenk (May 27, 2008)

I love blogs like this one for two reasons: 1) the photos of a variety of animals are great; 2) they're further proof that my husband and I do not quite have a zoo. (My hubby says that we do; I say that five pets do not make a zoo. )

Jenk


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 29, 2008)

*Thanks Jenk! Only five... HA! That's all I have to say to that.*

*Sesshomaru is doing well, you should see his colour now. Beautiful!*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 1, 2008)

*Here are pictures from one of our walks at the old dump here. It's usually really pretty and there are sometimes eagles flying around. They initiated a big clean up here last year and literally took out dump trucks of tires from the river. Oh, and that's the Yukon River, btw.*

*




haha, Yannik*

*




Looking north*

*




Looking south*

*



*

*




In the middle*

*




A creek*

*




A weird wooden thing*

*



*

*




Mountaineer Daisy.*

*As you can see, Daisy is still active and enjoys her walks. But, she has started to cough like the vet warned me about. We're going back to the vet on Saturday for her blood work, which has to be sent to Vancouver. So, we won't know what kinds of meds to give her for about a week or two. I just pray everything will be ok.*

*




Check Sesshomaru out now!*

*



*

*




The reason Sesshomaru is flaring... Shiseido*

*




How he looks normally*

*




Shiseido is going to be my work fish, meaning I'm bringing him to work and he'll keep me company at my desk. I work at a distributor for salon products, so he needed a name related to the beauty industry, lol*

*TTFN*

*~Diana*


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh Diana I really enjoyed your Blog - so many different critters you have! Love the Hedgehog?! where on earth did you find one in Alaska? Are they native to the area and would love to hear more about your interaction with it (him/her).. 

Hope your doggy recovers well from the anal gland problem (have a cat w/that problem as well so know how it goes)..


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 1, 2008)

*Thanks Julie! 
I got Rocky (hedgehog) from a coworker, but she originally came from the pet store here.I don't live in Alaska, I live in the Yukon Territory, Canada. 
No, hedgehogs are not native to here. The one's you buy in pet stores are African Pygmy Hedgehogs and are a hybrid between Algerian Hedgehogs and another I can't remember and are not found in the wild at all.
As for interactiong with her, I don't cuddle her or nothing, she likes to hiss and pop at me so usually I just let her run around on the floor. Some hedgehogs can be friendly and lay their quills down for you, but not mine. lol
Thank you, Daisy recovered well from her abcessed anal gland, the vet checked it again when we went last Saturday and said it was functioning properly.*

*TTFN*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Pictures! Pictures!*

*First up is Newt, I gave him a new beach mat for his floor. So far so good, but I'm sure he'll chomp it up sooner or later. I'll have to do Ookpik pics soon, there are hardly any of her!
Newt's also extremely pleased with himself that he can walk on the lino. He zooms off as soon as I let him out now.*



































**nom*nom**

*Fishies:*

*I took all the gravel out of my goldfish tank cause I wanted it to be bare bottom. Bad move, I totally through it out of balance and the water's all cloudy now. Water change, water change, water change. I should have taken the gravel out a little at a time, but I wasn't thinking of the cycle.*






*Better pics of Shiseido without the "new water bubbles"*





















*New addition!!!!*

*I got another rattie:*

*



*

*Her name is Kaede*










*I put her in with Irma and I know I should quarantine but I decided not to. Irma needs companionship more. Once these two are bonded I'll slowly add Koemi to the mix, she's just so darn territorial!*










*She's sooooooo sweet and friendly.*





*I don't think Koemi approves.*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 6, 2008)

*Not much to say today, just a couple pictures. Daisy's got a vet appointment on saturday for her bloodwork. I finally remember to call!*

*




Newt's messed up cage*

*




chewed mat*

*




Pookie begging for her papaya tablets.*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*TTFN*

*~Diana*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 9, 2008)

HEY YOU! Where is my Rocky?


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm just copying and pasting this from a fish forum so I don't have to retype anything!

I just got a new-to-me 25 gallon tank! I was my bosses son's tank, but he just graduated and doesn't know what he'll be doing, so wanted to rehome his fish. I'm a sucker, so I said sure I'll take them when they asked.

I have no idea about tropicals! They said the filter will need cleaning, it's a Fluval 104. So, I opened it and was like "uhhhh..." and closed it again, lol. I'll have to read up on how to use it. It's probably best to leave it nice and cycled, anyway.

The residents are: 1 Giant Danio, 1 Rosey Barb, 3 Neon Tetras,1 Black Neon Tetra and 1 Red Eye Tetra.Oh, and there'sa Java Fern, too.
Obviously I have some reading to do. Do any of you have any recommended sites?

They also gave me all their supplies, can you tell what's needed and what's junk??

Chemicals:
Nutrafin Plant Gro - Iron Enriched
Nutrafin pH Adjust (down)
Nutrafin pH Adjust (up)
Prime
Jungle Start Right
One Capful Easy Dose Gravel Cleaner
Jungle Correct pH 7.0
Cycle

Food:
Jungle 3 Day Feeder
Petcetera Freeze Dry Food Block
Wardley Weekend Feeder
Wardley Gammarus
TetraMin Tropical Flakes
Wardley Tropical Flakes
the following are just in plastic containers with no info:
algae wafers, colour enhancing flakes & some kind of pellets.

Equipment:
AquaClear Activated Carbon inserts
Fluval Pre-Filter
Fluval 104 Filter
Digital thermometer
heater
net
gravel vacuum
air stone & pump
multi use siphon pump

I'm guessing all the "three day" feeding blocks are garbage? And I can't get the heater suctioned onto the side, any tips?

After all that, here are pictures!





When they first arrived





Their luggage










The rosey barb and Neons. 





Their filter





While I was filling...





Their plant.





All full! The filter spit out a bunch of gunk when I turned it on. :doh: It's all cleared up now, though.

Feeding them was pretty entertaining, they're so active!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 15, 2008)

HiDiana, how are you. It'sbeen far too long since I've beenable to get on here. It's nice to see pictures of your zoo. 

I can't remember is Ookpik and Newt bonded? If not have you tried? They are so cute.

I look forward to seeing more pictures of your babies.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Hey Susan! Nice to see you! No, Ookpik and Newt aren't bonded. I kinda tried, but not really.*

*Here's Missy-Poo:



*

*



*

*



*

*Morose Missy:



*

*



*

*



*

*Here's Kagome:



*

*Wearing a shirt:



*

*My new hair cut:



*

*Yannik in a tiny bed:



*

*Here's Daisy after her blood work last Saturday:



*

*Rocky, the grumpy girl:



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*TTFN!*

*~Diana*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh man I love Rocky!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 23, 2008)

I was just going through your bunny blog to choose photos to sketch. You have a lot more photos of Newt than you do of Ookpik. You should definitely take some more Ookpik photos hehe

I love that you have a hedgie! I will definitely be adding that to my plans for a Household Pets themed calendar! I don't remember if I put fish down, either. I'll have to check, because that should definitely be included.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 23, 2008)

*I know! Poor Pookie! I'll take some nice pictures of her this week for sure.*

*If you need more, you can snoop around my photobucket:*

*http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v224/AnaJ23*

*Most are in the "Rabbits" folder, but there are some in the main folder, too.*

*I can't wait to see your sketches!!*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 29, 2008)

*Today I woke up to find Irma laying motionless. I held her in a towel, she was really cold. Her breaths were really shallow and far apart, then there were none.
Eventhough you were sick most of your life, I hope you enjoyed yourself here with us. I'll miss you so much, Irma. I love you, rest in peace and health..*


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 30, 2008)

Ohhh I'm so sorry you've lost your Irma!  I'm glad you got to hold her for her last breaths. May she run free over the Rainbow Bridge. :rainbow:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 2, 2008)

*Thank you, Minda. :hug: I've taken her death pretty hard.*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

My heart belongs Rocky. I met a hedgehog in person yesterday. I am going to look into getting one.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 5, 2008)

*Yay! Now I won't be the only one with one!*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

It will be a bit. To many animals. Look at my avatar! :shock:


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh, no...I am just now seeing this .

Rest in Peace in rattie heaven, Irma :rainbow:.




It is terribly hard when we lose one of our rattie babies. We only have about 1.5 - 3 years with these guys. In that time, we bond to them quickly....because we have to. They grown on anyone and are a total joy to have around.

I'm very sorry about losing Irma. It's sad for me too, to see such a sweet rattie pass on...who shared the name with my great grandmother...who also passed on.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 27, 2008)

*Thank you, Amy. :hug:*

*I've been missing in action lately, just been busy going to weddings and long weekends away with my sweety and working in between.
Everyone is doing well. I got some new snails and plants for my fish tanks. One Apple Snail, three Ramshorns, some duckweed, a java fern and another plant whose name I don't know. I have plans of making a Natural Planted Tank for Sesshomaru (betta #2) Then move Kamajii (betta #1) into Sesshomaru's 1 gal container and make his tank a NPT. And do Shiseido's (betta #3)whenever I have an extra $50 to buy him a 5 gallon tank.*

*I don't think there's anything significant to report about anyone else... Oh wait, I got two more Red Eye Tetras for the tropical tank, too. Anyways, I'm pretty tired and I better get to bed. Here are some pics of my dear bunny-butts. They're playing with their new toys from Leith Petwerks, which is my favourite online store. Good prices and excellent service.*





*Newt!*










*Ok, Ookpik was mostly interested in eating...*










*Not sure what's going on here, I think he's eating one of the holistic veggie hearts (which my rabbits freaking LOVE so now I have to order more)*





*Pookie *does* approve of her new toys!*





*Being shy?*






*TTFN!*

*~Diana*


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2008)

Where is my Rocky?


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 17, 2008)

*Rocky runned away. No really, she did! The cats like to jump on her cage and their weight pushes the door open. So, Rocky climbed out and went for an adventure. She was gone from about three days, I caught her when she went into the kitchen for water. I'll get new pics for you sometime, though, Ali!*

*On to pictures!*

*Here's Missy looking all angry:*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*And Kagome Chan, being cute as usual:*

*



*

*



*

*Daisy wasn't being photogenic for once! 



*

*Yannik looking weirded out about having a camera in his face:



*

*



*

*Here are some size pics of my fishy-poos:*

*




Sammi 3"*

*




Jacob 2.5" He's short & round  *

*




Dorie 4"*

*They're only in a few inches of water because I was changing their water again. I left it too long & my apple snail died, so I'm sure that didn't help the water-quality. The ammonia's at 1 now, so another pwc tomorrow and it should be good. I dunno why the cycle is so freaking messed up, well I know taking the gravel out had a lot to do with it. I think I'll pot some plants for them, that way there'll be some substrate for the bacteria to live in. I also bought a Fluval 304 for them, so they'll have much better filtration soon! Oh, and Jacob has some kind of white bump on his face, I dunno what it is, I think it's some kind of wound. But I'm salting the tank at 0.1% incase it's some kind of infection and the prevent nitrite poisoning while the tank is cycling.*

*



*

*Ok, that's all.*

*TTFN!*


----------

